# 44/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Apr 18, 2011)

A little early but about to sign off and hit the sack early I think. This week's theme is similar to last week's, but should be interesting. Instead of straight B&W let's try...

SELECTIVE COLOR

Take a color photograph and desaturate it, leaving color in or on one part of it in a creative way. I think everyone will know what I'm talking about. If not, check the links below for an explanation and a few examples. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_color

Some examples: http://stuffkit.com/36-best-selective-color-photos.htm

And as always, please review the rules before posting if you are just joining in on the challenge. 

Chris


----------



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2011)

Great theme! Hope I have time to play along this week.


----------



## Mrs. Piggy (Apr 20, 2011)

*my favorite color PINK*

First time doin this but i gave it a shot


----------



## carver (Apr 20, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## Crickett (Apr 21, 2011)

Mrs. Piggy said:


> First time doin this but i gave it a shot


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 21, 2011)

Mrs. Piggy said:


> First time doin this but i gave it a shot


Way to go Jessi you have to teach me that one


----------



## Mrs. Piggy (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks yall and wow dad me teach you somthing this is goin in the books


----------



## cornpile (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful color splash Mrs Piggy.This is tough to do,I tried....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 23, 2011)

I believe this is a Common Housefinch female   but she gave me some fine shots to have to pick just one from


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2011)

Good job folks.


----------



## carver (Apr 23, 2011)

*Here's what I've come up with*


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 23, 2011)

carver said:


>



Cool shot Jerry - they probably all begin to look like that after several years?

Good ones everyone!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jake pulled his little yellow chair to the door and gave me a nice shot.  Did several desats - the yellow chair, the blue door - I think I like this one the most.


----------



## carver (Apr 23, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Jake pulled his little yellow chair to the door and gave me a nice shot.  Did several desats - the yellow chair, the blue door - I think I like this one the most.



Your sure blessed with some cute grandkids Dennis,the work up is awesome.The blue was  perfect.


----------



## noggin nocker (Apr 24, 2011)

Never tried this before so .....


----------



## carver (Apr 24, 2011)

Boy, I really like all the shots y'all have taken this week,some real cool effects.Lets see some more!


----------



## kc6bsm (Apr 24, 2011)

I have never done this, so I had some guidance from Mike.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2011)

carver said:


> Your sure blessed with some cute grandkids Dennis,the work up is awesome.The blue was  perfect.



Thanks Jerry - I am blessed for sure.

Lots of great shots this week from everyone!


----------



## Browtine (Apr 24, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## sgtgacop (Apr 24, 2011)

Under the oak tree


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 25, 2011)

*My try*

thanks Jessi for the tips


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 25, 2011)

Good ones sgtgacop and Lee!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 25, 2011)

man yall did awesome !!! i have been without the net this week and was wondering how this one was going . it was well worth the wait !


----------



## Browtine (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome work this week. Sounds like a few folks tried this for the first time. I wish more of the challenge themes could have been more challenging than just finding the subject matter. Been fun anyway, even though I haven't shot for a lot of them. I've enjoyed each and every one!


----------

